
RFC 1984 status updated to “best current practice” - ending
https://www.rfc-editor.org/info/rfc1984
======
ending
The rationale for this decision is discussed here:
[https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/ietf-
announce/FXpz3-UE...](https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/ietf-
announce/FXpz3-UELhF7S5kBxXvTrRDXSgs)

An excerpt:

"For both symbolic reasons (that the technical position then is the technical
position now) and to better ensure that IETF specifications reflect the spirit
of RFC1984, a number of participants in the discussion felt it would be
advantageous to recognize the substantive content of RFC1984 as a BCP."

Also, the RFC number is worth emphasizing.

